# P45 & Temporary Jobs



## colli (6 May 2006)

I left my job (of 6 years) a month ago due to working 60 or 70 hours a week for a skin flint boss and it's heaven!!! I registered with a few agencies and just this week got a temping job and I really like the idea of not being stuck in the same job. Skin flint hasn't sent my P45, I had given him a months notice at the end of January, the month lasted 4 months!!!! Things came to a head the week before easter and I told him to go take a mighty leap off a short plank. Anyway that's neither here nor there. He advised I would have my P45 three weeks ago, he doesn't answer my calls or e-mails so he's just being a bit of a pig, I can't understand what he has to gain by this but he obviously feels he has the upper hand and maybe it's pay back for walking out. I think I would probably be entitled to holiday money as well but he's welcome to it, I've got some balance back in my life and revel in the knowledge that he will have to hire at least two people to carry the workload that I did for so long. I have notified the tax office so I am hoping they may chase him up for it.

With regard to the temping, the agency have advised that they will pay me weekly. I am starting a new temp job next week which should last 8 - 9 weeks and I'm wondering what the situation is with paying tax. The agency have not asked for the P45 as yet but I've only done 4 days this week for them. Do they deduct the tax? Will emergency tax be stopped? A friend told me that temp jobs are not taxed but I will be paid Euro 13 per hour so I don't think she's correct.

Anyone been temping and know how this works? I'd appreciate your comments. Thanks

Colli


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 May 2006)

It's the same as any other job - you will be subject to PAYE and PRSI. 

The fact that it is through an agency makes it no different. 
The fact that it is temporary makes it no different. 

The agency will deduct emergency tax if you don't provide them with a p45. 

I would suggest that you write to your employer and say that if you don't get it by Friday, you will go directly to the Revenue Commissioners and ask them to visit the employer to get the information to enable them to produce the P45 for you. 

Brendan


----------



## colli (6 May 2006)

Brendan said:
			
		

> It's the same as any other job - you will be subject to PAYE and PRSI.
> 
> The fact that it is through an agency makes it no different.
> The fact that it is temporary makes it no different.
> ...


 
Hi Brendan, thanks for clearing that those queries for me. I've already sent ex employer two letters, the last one by registered post. Both deadlines given in the letters expired and no P45 arrived. He is a silly man, he has nothing to gain by not issuing it.

Emergency tax..... oh no! I'll be in the enviable situation of trying to reclaim that.... it gets better!

Thanks again Brendan

Colli


----------



## redracer (6 May 2006)

Hi Colli Some agencies will pay you and expect you to take care of your own paye and prsi as if you were a subcontractor.  I think most of them will act as your employer though and tax your gross wage no matter where you are sent to work.  If they haven't sent you any paperwork yet, I would imagine that they will be looking after your tax and will need a P45 from your previous employer, deducting emergency tax until received.  Your previous employer definitely has nothing to gain from witholding your P45 as he may be leaving himself open to a PAYE and/or PRSI audit.  A quick call to your agency on Monday will let you know how they are handling your tax.


----------



## colli (6 May 2006)

redracer said:
			
		

> Hi Colli Some agencies will pay you and expect you to take care of your own paye and prsi as if you were a subcontractor. I think most of them will act as your employer though and tax your gross wage no matter where you are sent to work. If they haven't sent you any paperwork yet, I would imagine that they will be looking after your tax and will need a P45 from your previous employer, deducting emergency tax until received. Your previous employer definitely has nothing to gain from witholding your P45 as he may be leaving himself open to a PAYE and/or PRSI audit. A quick call to your agency on Monday will let you know how they are handling your tax.


 
thanks Red. I'll be speking to them Monday about the next placement so I'll clarify my queries with them then.


----------



## Ham Slicer (8 May 2006)

Colli,

To avoid emergency tax just ask Revenue to issue a tax credit cert on week one basis.


----------



## colli (8 May 2006)

Ham Slicer said:
			
		

> Colli,
> 
> To avoid emergency tax just ask Revenue to issue a tax credit cert on week one basis.


 
Thanks Ham. I called the tax office and boy was I surprised! The girl I got sounded as though she hears stories like mine every day. She had no record of a notification from ex employer.... their system still showed me as employed by the company. I explained that I'd called, e-mailed and sent letters to no avail. She said in situations like this, they can send out a blank 45, ask them to complete & retun it but in 9 out of 10 cases, employers don't and I would have to fill in 12A form and give to my next employer. In the mean time I would be taxed on week 1 basis.

She then decided to call company where I worked, asked for ex boss by name, of course when she advised she was calling from Revenue, *"he would not in the office today". *She said she was calling as a result of me contacting them re absence of 45 and that should I not recieve it in the next few days, she would have to *"investigate the matter further" *

I must say, she was brilliant, I could here everything she said and she was quite forceful in the way she spoke. Anyway, full marks (I didn't even catch her name) cause I got a call late this afternoon from accountant advising I would have the elusive 45 in the post by the end of the week. Now I won't get toooo carried away until I have it in my sweaty little paw but I am more hopeful now.

Thanks to all of you for your advice, I'll let you know if it happens this week!


----------



## RainyDay (9 May 2006)

Nice to hear some positive feedback on Revenue. Thanks for keeping us up to date.


----------



## colli (10 May 2006)

Well I'm shocked beyond belief, the elusive P45 arrived by post today. The thanks must go to that wonderful, threatening lady in Revenue who called on Monday. I think she put the wind up him! Now I'm going to try to find out what holiday pay the ole misery is required to pay me and persue him for it.

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## asdfg (11 May 2006)

> the elusive P45 arrived by post today


 
Check that the details are correct from your last payslip


----------



## colli (11 May 2006)

asdfg said:
			
		

> Check that the details are correct from your last payslip


 
That's a bit difficult...... I haven't received a payslip in over two years!!!!


----------



## asdfg (12 May 2006)

> That's a bit difficult...... I haven't received a payslip in over two years!!!!


 
Everyone is legally entitled to a payslip detailing their gross pay, all deductions and net pay. 
Were the enteries in line with what you expected your gross pay to be? Does the total net pay (Gross pay less tax less employees PRSI) equal what you received less other deductions each week /month?
How was your net pay calculated? 
Was is amended to take account of budget changes? 
Did you get pay increases during the year? 
Did you get a P60 at the end of each tax year? 
Were you included in the P35 return that the employer legally has to complete and return to revenue by Feb 15 following year end each year? 
Are your PRSI payments up to date? You may have to contact Welfare. If they are not you may have difficulties getting welfare benefits in the future. 
I would get on to that girl in revenue if you can and talk to her about the above. She may be able to help. It worked the last time.


----------



## jalla (29 May 2006)

Hi,

Maybe someone can help with this one....

I did something stupid and have now misplace my P45 and am paying Emergency Tax. Can my ex employer issue another one ? What options do I have ?

Cheers,

J


----------



## howareya (30 May 2006)

If you already got one it means the revenue would have received it also.  Therefore you could contact the revenue to get the details. 

or your ex boss will have a copy most likely but is he the kind you can go back to and ask for a copy???


----------



## colli (30 May 2006)

Just a follow up on this, I got a right kick in the bum today when I received a tax balancing statement in the post today with a demand to pay over twelve hundred euro, Can anyone advise how this can happen? Is it my responsibility to ensure the right tax is paid during the year??????

I'm going to write back and ask why this is the situation but any assistance would be good, thanks!


----------



## Lorraine B (30 May 2006)

Yes colli, AFAIK its your responsibility to ensure that your employer is using the correct tax credits and deducting the correct amount of PAYE.
However, have you checked your balancing statement to be sure its correct?


----------



## colli (31 May 2006)

Lorraine B said:
			
		

> Yes colli, AFAIK its your responsibility to ensure that your employer is using the correct tax credits and deducting the correct amount of PAYE.
> However, have you checked your balancing statement to be sure its correct?


Lorraine, I know nothing about tax issues and really haven't a clue if it's right or not. I'm going to write back to them over the weekend and ask them so explain it. COnsidering I didn't get a payslip from my previous employer for over two years, it's quite possible that it is correct.


----------



## howareya (1 Jun 2006)

I presume you were being paid cash in hand if you weren't receiving payslip.  Your employer should have paid the right tax based on your net pay received.  I'd go looking for it off your old boss.  Tell him it was his mistake. 

threaten him by saying your going to the social welfare to complain about employee rights.  Social welfare are worse than revenue.


----------



## colli (1 Jun 2006)

howareya said:
			
		

> I presume you were being paid cash in hand if you weren't receiving payslip. Your employer should have paid the right tax based on your net pay received. I'd go looking for it off your old boss. Tell him it was his mistake.
> 
> threaten him by saying your going to the social welfare to complain about employee rights. Social welfare are worse than revenue.


 
No, I got a cheque for the same amount every month, no overtime for the endless hours worked. I sent the tax office a letter today and can only wait to see what they have to say.


----------

